# Matt Griffiths Total Rebuild



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

To give a bit of a history of me.

GPC European champion 2015 Open 125s.

British record holder in the deadlift. Former squat British record holder.

I've been diagnosed with sleep Apnea which has caused some issues with sleep deprivation which came to a head lately and I was blue lighted due to an anxiety attack where my throat closed up.

Since diagnosis I've been able to deal mentally with the situation and will be moving forward from this point.

Until I get my CPAP machine for sleeping I'm basically operating on little sleep and an oxygen deficit. It's fine now I am aware of this as I can plan around it to get sorted out.

Due to some stresses my appetite was hit and I lost a couple of stone..but in fairness it's there to lose. Never been hugely fat but definate carried some.

So my rebuild plan is simple. Drop more fat and focus on bodybuilding movements to target some weak areas and to allow some injuries to heal.

After this point I will build my lifts back up again (clean) and once the oxygen issue is sorted get myself as fit as possible.

I was up at around 135kg but with a decent amount of fat.

This time I'm aiming for filling out the 125kg class with a much leaner and fitter physique and then go from there.

I keep a video log as by day I'm a strength and conditiong coach with multiple World, European and British champions under my belt. Now it's time to turn the knowledge to me.

Below is a link to my channel..please do subscribe as there will be educational content on there as well as my rants and training tips for power.

I'll post below the first few vids of my new training style so you can if you can be arsed follow the training cycle.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing you progress


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Subbed mate, How tall are you ???


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

im in definitely


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

arcticfox said:


> Subbed mate, How tall are you ???


 6'2


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Last night's fun.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Subbed and in for this, good luck mate.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Tonight's fun and games. Strength leveling out now so it's time to really build it back up.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Tonight's fun


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> Tonight's fun


 I know @Mingster is a fan of pin presses.

I've not done them for a while myself but they feel awesome on my pecs n tris. Bound to help with lockout strength


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

RS86 said:


> I know @Mingster is a fan of pin presses.
> 
> I've not done them for a while myself but they feel awesome on my pecs n tris. Bound to help with lockout strength


 It's actually my pecs that felt it the most.

With the narrower grip with a long arm there is actually contrary to belief less triceps activation and greater pectoral activation.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

MattGriff said:


>


 Looking good mate


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

MattGriff said:


>


 Watch them hooks mate as you can easily sprain the wrist


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

arcticfox said:


> Watch them hooks mate as you can easily sprain the wrist


 It's okay....I used to box and the bag is light as fook.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

MattGriff said:


> It's okay....I used to box and the bag is light as fook.


 It did look light, Did you compete ???


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

arcticfox said:


> It did look light, Did you compete ???





arcticfox said:


> It did look light, Did you compete ???


 Many many years ago. That was my first time on a bag in 16 years haha.

I've got my client Paul Taylor who was the UCMMA heavyweight champ coming in later to do some pad work with me so we can see how robotic I really am haha.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

MattGriff said:


> Many many years ago. That was my first time on a bag in 16 years haha.
> 
> I've got my client Paul Taylor who was the UCMMA heavyweight champ coming in later to do some pad work with me so we can see how robotic I really am haha.


 Sweet, I'm a retired fighter myself so was just making sure you don't hurt your hands


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

arcticfox said:


> Sweet, I'm a retired fighter myself so was just making sure you don't hurt your hands


 No worries bro, apriciate the concern.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Tonight's fun...nothing special as battered from a long weekend and lack of proper food.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)




----------

